# Curious



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wanting to know if anyone on here knows anything about a dog named Ch. Steel Fire Paddy? He's in the bloodline of my Wildside's dogs but I've never heard of this one. Just curious as to when he lived and to whom he may have belonged?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_pit_bull_terrier/pedigree/6/709862.html


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Smith Family. I had some of his pedigree but I had never heard of him being Smith's Billy. Do you happen to know when he might of been born? Thank you for that pedigree data base, I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't the slightest clue


----------

